# Safety Brief



## Inspir (4 Nov 2017)

Just a heads up for you guys and to keep your head on a swivel. Saw this YouTube video which was posted on the Canadian Armed Forces Facebook page. The author claims to be a former naval reservist and is advocating the murders of government officials, police officers, and CAF members. This video was just made this morning. He goes as far as stating he will do it himself. The guy obviously has some issues, but none the less stay staff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8MvAEAvbtc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bbmoveup (4 Nov 2017)

I would assume this has been brought to the attention of the appropriate authorities?


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Nov 2017)

This guy needs some professional help.


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> I would assume this has been brought to the attention of the appropriate authorities?



Yes it has.


----------



## Retmp1968 (4 Nov 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> I would assume this has been brought to the attention of the appropriate authorities?



Just one point about this though, it is always best to report if you think it is needed.  Police agencies I feel would rather receive 100 reports about a possible terrorist than none because everyone else "assumed" someone else had reported it.  Just my 2 Cents worth.  I have forwarded the information along with the link to the RCMP via their Facebook page.


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2017)

Retmp1968 said:
			
		

> Just one point about this though, it is always best to report if you think it is needed.  Police agencies I feel would rather receive 100 reports about a possible terrorist than none because everyone else "assumed" someone else had reported it.  Just my 2 Cents worth.  I have forwarded the information along with the link to the RCMP via their Facebook page.



Facebook is not the appropriate way to report things to the police. The pages generally are not monitored in real time or anything close to it. If you have an immediate safety concern, you contact 911. If you don't have an immediate safety concern but you see something that may be a threat to national security, you can contact the RCMP by phone or email as listed here: http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/national-security-information-network

They are now aware of this through proper means.


----------



## Retmp1968 (5 Nov 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Facebook is not the appropriate way to report things to the police. The pages generally are not monitored in real time or anything close to it. If you have an immediate safety concern, you contact 911. If you don't have an immediate safety concern but you see something that may be a threat to national security, you can contact the RCMP by phone or email as listed here: http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/national-security-information-network
> 
> They are now aware of this through proper means.



Sorry, I should have said that "Facebook" was one of the ways it had been reported.  I had received the link via a facebook message and therefore forwarded that through facebook messenger to the RCMP.  Yes it was also reported via other means as well.


----------



## brihard (5 Nov 2017)

Retmp1968 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I should have said that "Facebook" was one of the ways it had been reported.  I had received the link via a facebook message and therefore forwarded that through facebook messenger to the RCMP.  Yes it was also reported via other means as well.



Gotcha. In future just skip the FB step and go right to something that involves talking to someone on the phone.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Nov 2017)

Murder Masons? But who will run the deep state.

 :tsktsk:


----------



## brihard (5 Nov 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Murder Masons? But who will run the deep state.
> 
> :tsktsk:



Not it


----------



## Bbmoveup (6 Nov 2017)

Retmp1968 said:
			
		

> Just one point about this though, it is always best to report if you think it is needed.  Police agencies I feel would rather receive 100 reports about a possible terrorist than none because everyone else "assumed" someone else had reported it.  Just my 2 Cents worth.  I have forwarded the information along with the link to the RCMP via their Facebook page.



For you, I guess I should have used the word "hope" instead of assume. I'm glad more then one person has reported it


----------

